# LR/Enfuse 2.00 - Adds automatic image alignment



## Tim Armes (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi all,

Just to let you know that I've release LR/Enfuse 2.'' which adds support for automatically aligning images.  This may help those of you who have taken hand-held shots.

You can get it here:

http://timothyarmes.com/lrenfuse.php?sec=main

IMPORTANT NOTE:  You now need to install the required 3rd party applications separately.  Please read the installation guide:

http://timothyarmes.com/lrenfuse.php?sec=install

Regards,

Tim


----------

